# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Lại vấp vật vã, chân run rẩy

## Diyodira

biết số xui xẻo, hễ bước ra bãi là vấp tới tấp, bao nhiêu lần mà cũng không chừa, đã tự nhủ lòng không ra bãi nữa, vậy mà ... xui vẫn hoàn xui  :Smile: 











tks

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## mylove299

> biết số xui xẻo, hễ bước ra bãi là vấp tới tấp, bao nhiêu lần mà cũng không chừa, đã tự nhủ lòng không ra bãi nữa, vậy mà ... xui vẫn hoàn xui 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giới thiệu về bộ này đi bác. em gà nhìn chả biết nóa là cái mô tê gì ơh

----------


## terminaterx300

món này quen quen, từng thấy ở trên 1 con máy gỗ 6090 của TQ.
nghe đâu phải có sòt đi kèm mới chạy

----------


## Diyodira

mấy em này cũng là controller thôi, tks

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái này chắc phải có duyên mới vấp chứ bình thường bước thẳng qua luôn  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái này chắc phải có duyên mới vấp chứ bình thường bước thẳng qua luôn


người ta hay nói va vấp, e có va với tụi nó rồi nên bị vấp, bình thường thì chắc cũng bước qua như bác nói, tks

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cái này thì anh em diy bị nhiều lắm bác ơi, nhớ đợt cách đây 5-6 năm thấy ông Nam sờ pín hô hào driver parker ngon lắm, mà qua bãi thấy có mấy con parker ngầu quá hốt luôn, mà lúc đó nó hét 2tr 1 con nhưng cũng đành ngậm ngùi mà lấy, lấy đc 3 con, 2 con chạy được còn 1 con chết nhăn răng  :Frown: (. Mà thiệt ra em này chạy cũng ngon thiệt, giờ vẫn còn cày bừa cho em  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> --- Cái này thì anh em diy bị nhiều lắm bác ơi, nhớ đợt cách đây 5-6 năm thấy ông Nam sờ pín hô hào driver parker ngon lắm, mà qua bãi thấy có mấy con parker ngầu quá hốt luôn, mà lúc đó nó hét 2tr 1 con nhưng cũng đành ngậm ngùi mà lấy, lấy đc 3 con, 2 con chạy được còn 1 con chết nhăn răng (. Mà thiệt ra em này chạy cũng ngon thiệt, giờ vẫn còn cày bừa cho em


mấy ông mua phá giá quá mà, mua kiểu đó thiệt cả đôi bên, mấy em này cách đây cũng vài năm tui mua vài xị chứ mấy, cũng như đống này giờ giá trị phải gần 200xị mà tui mua gần 2 chai chứ nhiêu, tks

----------

